# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Microsoft Edge превзошел другие браузеры в тестах на защищенность

## olejah

Браузер Microsoft Edge показал самый высокий процент блокировки методов, использующих социальную инженерию (SEM) и фишинг-атак по сравнению с Google Chrome и Mozilla Firefox.

Компания NSS Labs, специализирующаяся на тестированиях безопасности продуктов провела два глобальных испытания, чтобы проверить, насколько эффективно веб-браузеры могут блокировать современные угрозы. 

Тесты были проведены в период с 26 сентября по 9 октября 2016 года, для них использовались 220 918 ссылки с социальной инженерией и 78 921 фишинговая ссылка. Версии браузеров были взяты следующие: Google Chrome версии 53.0.2785, Microsoft Edge 38.14393.0.0 и Mozilla Firefox версии 48.0.2. Эти браузеры были протестированы на Windows 10 Enterprise версии 1607.

Наилучший результат при блокировании социальной инженерии показал Microsoft Edge, заблокировав 99,0%, затем идет Google Chrome с 85,8% и Mozilla Firefox с 78,3%. Edge использует для URL-фильтрации SmartScreen и репутацию приложений (App Rep), Chrome и Firefox используют систему под названием Download Protection.

В случае с блокированием вредоносных программ, Edge опять вырвался вперед с 98,7%, за ним Chrome с 92,8% и потом Firefox с 78,3%.

Когда дело доходит до фишинговых атак, Microsoft Edge показал результат в 91,4%, Chrome 82,4% и Firefox 81,4%. В среднем, в этом году каждый месяц было зарегистрировано появление 145 581 новой фишинговой кампании, что делает способность браузера блокировать их очень важной функцией.

Почти одна треть всех пользователей Интернета стали жертвами социальной инженерии, что делает эту угрозу одной из наиболее важных сегодня. Как частные лица, так и предприятия находятся под угрозой, так как всегда есть возможность утечки конфиденциальной информации. В свою очередь и фишинговые атаки становятся все более изощренными и их становится все труднее обнаружить.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Чего это Вы решили браузер Microsoft пропиарить?

----------


## olejah

Полюбил поесть. А они мне как раз пару зеленых в карман положили.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Edge хороший браузер наряду с Chrome, результаты закономерны. Опера со встроенным VPN мне еще нравится

----------


## hou

С Firefox не уйду. А если человек понимает о чем речь, то и на internet explorer можно победить, я так думаю!

----------


## Aleksandra

> Полюбил поесть. А они мне как раз пару зеленых в карман положили.


Ну, я так и поняла. Работа на форуме уже денег не приносит? О_о

А чего ссылки на оригинал нету?

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

*2Ilya Shabanov* Какие люди! Привет, Илюша!!! А ты чего в джаббере трубку не берешь?

Этот раздел нужно перевести на коммерческие рельсы. Можно не плохо зарабатывать.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Браузер Edge взломали за 18 секунд.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Если эксплойты готовы заранее, то и 18 секунд много :-)




> *2Ilya Shabanov* Какие люди! Привет, Илюша!!! А ты чего в джаббере трубку не берешь?


Я тоже рад тебя видеть! Джаббер не включаю давно, пиши почте если что  :Wink:

----------

